# Pros and Cons?? Citizen border observers



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> U.S. border posse sets sights on 49th parallel
> By ROBERT MATAS
> Friday, August 12, 2005 Updated at 5:39 AM EDT
> From Friday's Globe and Mail
> ...


It reminds me of a scifi short story where every senior citizen that wanted to wore a 360 degree real time broadcasting video head set as an aid to their own security and that of the neighborhood.

Set in Britain which most interestingly has really adopted that approach in cities tho not citizen carried.

I'm there will be some confrontations with unhappy endings if this becomes wide spread.

Anyone living near a border with no check point??


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I mean really. What are they going to do? Sit on the borders without checkpoints and ask people to show them their papers/ID? I'd tell them to go F$#K themselves royally.. This just goes to show how frightened some American people really are.. due largely to the frickin media. 

Do they actually think people will stop?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I wonder if they'll attempt to stop their "brothers" from entering our country... you know... the ones that have been smuggling weapons, drugs, and the like into Canada. 

Roads work both ways.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Sad, just sad.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone got a pellet gun?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The worry in this situation is the type of person who would want to volunteer to do this border patrol. 
There is concern that the type of volunteer would be xenophobic, paranoid, perhaps a bit too zealous.

..."There's a right to bear and carry firearms, as long as they are carrying them for their own protection and not using them to go out and apprehend people...."
-Bill Elfo, the sheriff of Whatcom County

The vigilantes are supposed to notify authorities, not actually apprehend anyone. They can't use the guns except in self defence. So why are they carrying guns? I guess they think illegal immigrants will not hesitate to blast their way into the country. (Inconspicuously, so as not to draw attention to their sneaking across the border.)
But then again, using explosive firepower does seem to be the American way, so why wouldn't the vigilantes assume everyone else would use the same technique?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They're more likely to run across a Mennonite loaded for bear ( see other thread ) and loaded with drugs.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Same kind of loonies that think they ought to have the right to bear arms, up to and including rocket launchers. How long before one of them mows down some hapless Korean family crossing from BC?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

"An army of American volunteers concerned about what they perceive as the wide-open border have decided to take national security into their own hands."

Oh great, vigilante justice... What an oxymoron


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

So long as they stay on their side they can do what they want.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

IronMac said:


> So long as they stay on their side they can do what they want.


 Agreed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Those Yanks...anything to put on their camo outfits and go tearassing through the bush with their M16s....LOL!


----------

